# Nightlife in your city



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

keep pictures at an acceptable level. I mean: no tits. :lol:

I'll start with my "fishing village"

*Póvoa de Varzim* 
north of Porto in Portugal

Saint during the day









Sin city in the night


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

Why no tits? Isn't that what the European club scene is all about?


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

zachus22 said:


> Why no tits? Isn't that what the European club scene is all about?


cause there's children watching this. At least in here, that is just in some areas, mostly beaches, not clubs or bars. I bet most countries are like that.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Portugese people are very good looking!!! I'm not sure at the attempt to mix strippers and fine dining, however.. last thing I would want would be to find a
short and curly hair in my potatoes!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Nightclub pics from around Denmark: http://galleri.jubii.dk/galleri.aspx?OrgUrl=&siteid=894&parentid=1
( curtosy of the men's magazine *M!* )



















































Enjoy... ( no nudity btw but tons of girls kissing )


----------



## Romanini (Nov 14, 2005)

Curitiba - PR - Brazil


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Nightlife in ROME* :dj:


----------



## Italic (Sep 16, 2005)

The electro-concert in Palazzo dei Congressi was really amazing!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
But the Beat Park in EUR's gardens is better!

FatBoySlim
http://video.google.it/videoplay?do...=10&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0

Cassius
http://video.google.it/videoplay?do...277&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=1

DJ Ralf
http://video.google.it/videoplay?do...277&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=4

kay:


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Finally a thread I can show my city proudly! :lol: 

*Acapulco, Mexico*




























*Palladium Discotheque*






















































*Mandara Discothque*



























*Baby Lobster*









*El Alebrije Discotheque*









Cute (and drunk) "Mexico-Citiers"...









*Disco Beach, a classic for spring breakers...*


















*Paradise*









Well, that was just a fast tour through Acapulco's nightlife.


----------



## AMS guy (Jun 27, 2003)

WOW! Great pics of Rome. The night life there is one of the best in Europe.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

I found the night life in Rome really boring when I was there. But I was probably hanging around the wrong places..


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

hmm i can't tell about san diego night life, im 19 years old.. hno:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Nightlife in Latin America´s big cities is great too, and it starts at 15-16 years old in most cities. If you come to South America I will recommend you a tour through Caracas, Barranquilla, Lima, Buenos Aires, Porto Alegre, Sao Pablo, Rio de Janeiro. I dont know much about Santiago and Bogota.

In Lima and Buenos Aires, nightlife starts at 11 pm and ends at 9 am. It gets better in summer towns like Punta del Este in Uruguay, Pinamar and Mar del Plata in Argentina, Asia and Mancora in Peru, Porlamar and Puerto La Cruz in Venezuela, Viña del Mar in Chile, Cancun and Vallarta in Mexico.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I know people will post pix inside clubs, so I thought I would post some pictures from outside the clubs. This is my neighbourhood, the gay village, on a hot summer night (on this past weekend).
This is not a special event night, just a hot summer evening:


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

The nightlife you guys have is much better than 95% of American cities.


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

Some party pix from Kyiv Ukraine:




















































































Some pics of the venues:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

nu rave Espookio in ghetto London, where every night is Halloween. I think we should all wear this kind of stuff in on Casual Fridays.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

:wtf:


----------



## mongozx (Sep 30, 2005)

Hmmmm. I think I'm gonna move to the Ukraine now.:yes:


----------

